# mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2005)

*mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*

gibt's da ein freeware-tool für? mit irfan-view geht es nicht. unter windows-XP sehe ich zwar in den ordnern eine vorschau, aber in der liste der passenden programme wird kein passendes angezeigt...


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's da ein freeware-tool für? mit irfan-view geht es nicht. unter windows-XP sehe ich zwar in den ordnern eine vorschau, aber in der liste der passenden programme wird kein passendes angezeigt...


Hi,
laut Google gibt's dafuer das Programm "Picture it!" von Microsoft, das aber sicherlich nicht kostenloses sein wird. Habe mal weitergesucht und rausgefunden, dass einer die Dateiendung einfach in JPG umbenannt hat und sie dann problemlos oeffnen konnte... Musst's ma ausprobieren...

gruss


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				Danielovitch am 09.01.2005 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... das einfach umbenennen brachte leider nix... 

ich würd auch selber suchen, aber hab grad nicht so viel zeit, und mein vater braucht die bis in zwei stunden. sind weihnachtsfotos seiner verwandten aus mittelamerika.


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*

Hmmm... Habe jetzt auch des Oefteren gelesen, dass man's mit ACDSee und eben auch mit IrfanView oeffnen koennte... Aber Letzteres ging ja bei dir nicht...

gruss


----------



## Danielovitch (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



> ersuche es mal mit Word (das ist jetzt keine verarschung)
> 
> Im Word machst du dann Einfügen > Grafik aus Datei > Dateientype: Picture It!-Format (*.mix) und dann die Datei auswählen, alternativ kannst du auch Alle Dateien (*.*) wählen, gehst aber das risiko ein, das du aus versehen die Falsche Datei wählst.
> 
> ...



Quelle

gruss


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*

XnView kann das afaik


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*

danke, aber klappt leider nicht, da kommt ne fehlermeldung...  "fehler beim importieren der datei aufgetreten..." - und ja: ich hab aus der liste "pictureit" gewählt...  

@lordM: probier ich mal


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> @lordM: probier ich mal




xnview geht leider auch nicht... 


könnten solche dateien auch irgendwie zusätzlich geschützt sein, zB dass man sie nur mit outlook ansehen kann oder so?


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja es handelt sich beim mix format um ein proprietäres Dateiformat von MS. Das einzige was mir dann noch einfällt wäre, das du dir das  Offive Concerter Pack runterlädst und es dann nochmal mit Word versuchst.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.01.2005 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.01.2005 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nutzt mir nix, hab officeXP, und da steht, dass die nicht länger erhältlich sind, nur noch für Office2003...    


sollen die halt die bilder nochmal als jpg schicken, was soll's...


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: mix-dateien [bilddatei] öffnen/umwandeln und ausdrucken?*



			
				Herbboy am 09.01.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> nutzt mir nix, hab officeXP, und da steht, dass die nicht länger erhältlich sind, nur noch für Office2003...


Pah das ist ja mal wieder typisch M$



> sollen die halt die bilder nochmal als jpg schicken, was soll's...


Ja sonst fällt mir auch nix mehr ein.


----------

